# AL from Langley, BC



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hello AL....

i think most people in here are more recreational than semi-pro sideways sliders, (well.... i know i am) but we all nevertheless share a passion and i am sure given the chance, more than a few would meet up and put down some lines with you (again, speaking for myself).

I have been to vancouver, whistler, fernie and big white and enjoyed myself to the extent that i am moving out there. what's langley like? big houses? lots of well paying jobs? cheap beer? fast cars? etc....

enjoy the forums


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ew langley


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Langley's not so bad. Housing prices are relatively cheap compare to the rest of the lower mainland. It's a hell of a lot better than Surrey and Abbotsford if you're thinking of moving south of the Fraser. There are still lots of farms around but urban sprawl is taking over West Langley


----------

